# Besoin d'aide pour sauvegarde iCloud sur mac



## trilu (5 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'aurai besoin de conseil car j'aimerais stocker toutes mes photos se trouvant sur mon MacBook (63 GO) sur iCloud mais sans que ces photos n'apparaissent sur mes autres appareils qui sont eux relié à iCloud aussi ? 

Est-ce que cela est-il possible ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, meilleures salutations


----------



## edenpulse (5 Octobre 2021)

iCloud n'est pas une solution de backup / sauvegarde, mais un service de synchronisation. 
Il est possible sur tes autres appareils de ne pas activer la synchronisation Photos tout simplement dans les paramètres iCloud.


----------



## Moutaille (5 Octobre 2021)

Bonsoir @trilu
Comme te l'a dit edenpulse, il ne faut pas confondre iCloud avec des solutions de stockage comme Google Drive, Dropbox etc...
L'atout majeur d'iCloud est que tu puisses retrouver toutes tes photos sur tous tes appareils de manière automatique.
Donc dans ton cas, il va falloir que tu souscrives à un abonnement pour de l'espace de stockage plutôt qu'un gros abonnement iCloud. 
Bon courage !


----------

